# New To Surf Fishing for Sharks/What reel



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

OK fellas, I have an important question for yall. What reel should I purchase for Sharkfishing the surf. I used to own a couple of Penn 209s and 309s for Black drum and bull reds but got rid of them because they had bushings not bearings. Would the new Penn 209s/309s with the bearings be ok. Or will the level wind tear off on a great old bigun. Any suggestion on what shark reel to purchase for the surf would be greatly appreciated. Thanks fellas.


----------



## blackocean (Sep 26, 2006)

I dont know what you like, but I would shoot for a good spinning reel. Maybe like a Penn 750 SS. The bearings will hold up good in the salt Water and they have a good hard body design. Plus they have been around for ever, that must say something about them.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm not a spinning reel person. Alot of people like the 309s and 209s but I personally would stay away from them, but if you do go with them the first thing i would do is remove the level winder if you are planning on casting them at all. What kind of money are you looking at spending for the new gear? Do you plan on buying a yak or do you just plan on casting from the bars? A little more info will get us a long way on helping you decide


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

That is the spinfisher model right, at 250/20 capacity is it heavy duty enough for surf sharks. Because I have a couple Quantums that have the same and more capacity IR6s and up. They are saltwater quantums. But I am really looking for a good baitcasters.


----------



## blackocean (Sep 26, 2006)

ahh. Well I like the ambassador reels for the money. I also agree that you should remove the level wind from the baitcasters.


----------



## blackocean (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a 309 that I can give you a deal on, But it needs drag washers. Nice reel though.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

I am going to cast from bars, A kayak is not an option for me because I am alot larger than the average person, In other words I am a very hefty fella. My Price range for a reel would not exceed $200.00, but $100.00 to $150.00 would be even better. As far as a rod , I am a shadetree rod builder and custom built a 10 footer that a baitcasting reel should fit nicely on. So I have a couple nice rods, just need to buy a good baitcaster.


----------



## blackocean (Sep 26, 2006)

It sounds to me that you have already made up you mind. The Penns are good reels.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Mitchw123456 , I posted alittle more info in the thread above. When I fished with the old 209s/309s I had no problems casting. I could empty almost half the spool of the 209 when it was filled with 30lb catfish fusion. I was just wondering if the power of a shark will rip the level wind off. And also wonder if the 209s/309s are big enough for the sharks in the surf. I suspect the 309 would be though. I spool up with Spider wire stealth, so that gives me alot more yardage. If you prefer others to the 209s/309s let me know what they are. I am grasping at straws, I have no Idea what to look for in a casting reel for sharks in the surf.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks blackocean , but I would kinda like to get a new one, if I decide to go with a 309. Thanks anyway


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey blackocean are you talking about Abu Garcias , If so which model for sharks in the surf?


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

Alright still don't know your price range but here as some to consider for sharks up to 6' 500 or 506 Jigg Master, Penn 545 or 555, Avet LX, Daiwa Sealine SHV40 or 50, and my personal favorite from the surf: Abu Garcia BG10000CT or the BG7000. Another notable and very popular one is the penn 4/0. Any of these will make good reels in which that can still be casted very well.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Up to $200.00 is my price range, Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

where will you be fishing at


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've bought from these guys a few times and this loks like a heck of a deal to me!! http://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=1982


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

IMO, stay away from the level wind models for long rod/casting work.

A Squidder, Jigmaster, or one of the non-level wind reels is a better way to go.
You will need to educate your thumb to do the level wind job but it isn't difficult.

The level wind WILL give you problems. You can even remove the level wind guide and use the reel you already have.


----------



## joe l. (Jun 13, 2004)

Not horribly sure what everyone else thinks about this, but I actually got a Penn 320 reel off of eBay fairly cheap. I removed the level-wind, put it on an 11 ft conventional surf rod and I actually LOVE casting it. It did take a little getting used to, but for me it works pretty well. It'll hold somewhere in the vicinity of 300 yds 20lb test.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

I will be fishing Sargent beach down near caney creek, And thanks for all the info everyone. I also like to fish San Louis pass, and High island at rollover pass.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

If you are casting and sharks are the target, here are the reels you should look at.

Penn: GS555, Jigmaster 505L(discontinued), Jigmaster 500L, GS545, 112HL (Senator3/0), II3HL (Senator 4/0), and 114HLW (Senator 4/0wide).

Diawa: Sealine 40 or 50 SHV or the Sealine 400 or 450.

You can either buy new(except the Penn 505L) or find a good used reel on Ebay. I've got a number of Penn reels that I've bought on Ebay and I haven't been screwed yet on a reel.
Levelwinds like the 209, 309, and GTI Penns can be made to work, but IMNSHO, they ain't worth the effort. 
Stay away from lever drag reels for casting. Their design makes for great yakked out bait fishing, but they don't cast worth a [email protected]

Take any of the reels listed above and mag it. Then fill it with 300yds of 50# Power Pro backing, with a topshot of 30# mono, and you'll be set for anything up to better than 6 ft.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

The penn 320 that was talked about earlier I forgot to mention. Iwould be guessing he is talking about the penn 320 GTO and they can be bought brand new at wal mart (where I got mine) for $60


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

if your fishing between the peirs in high island and your close to meacoms peir the gentelman running it will take out your lines so you could use a bigger setup there


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I think I would opt for a Penn 113H, otherwise known as a 4/0 Special. They handle plenty of line, and are castable (although they are just about as big a reel as you can reasonably cast). No level wind to inhibit distance, and they hold up well with just a bit of care. About $120 new last time I looked...


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Doubless said:


> I think I would opt for a Penn 113H, otherwise known as a 4/0 Special. They handle plenty of line, and are castable (although they are just about as big a reel as you can reasonably cast). No level wind to inhibit distance, and they hold up well with just a bit of care. About $120 new last time I looked...


The Penn 113H has a 1 piece chrome plated bronze spool, that is heavy as he!! and doesn't lend itself to casting near as well as the 113HL(same reel, but with a much liter aluminum spool).
Probably the largest reel that is castable by most people, is the 113HLW. Its the same diameter as the 113HL, but considerable wider so it holds more line.

The less the spool weighs, the easier it is to cast. The trouble with the real lite weight spool materials like graphite or plastic, is they don't have the strength to stand up to mono. Magnesium spools are also pretty lite, but they have bad corrosion issues with saltwater. The best compromise I know of is aluminum spools. They are fairly lite, plenty strong, and resist saltwater corrosion fairly well.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

IMO...Jigmasters L is a great reel to learn surf casting with ( just magg it first)..one of my first surf casting set up was a jig on a 10 foot ugly stick and casting it in weist deep water with no problems.it has reeled in many of reds and sharks and it still goes to the beach with me on every trip. it's kinda like my ole faithful. 
good luck and your choice.

Hope this helps.

Dwayne


----------



## fishnfurlife (May 9, 2006)

Alright, I have to ask since ya'll have mentioned it twice...What's (mag it first)?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

fishnfurlife said:


> Alright, I have to ask since ya'll have mentioned it twice...What's (mag it first)?


It refers to installing small magnets in the sideplate so they will keep the spool from turning too fast on a cast. The spool turning too fast is what causes a backlash.

Magnets slow a reel down and cut the total casting distance for a given casting effort, but they allow for a greater casting effort without a back lash. That can give a net gain in casting distance, if you don't have too many magnets.

Most people use a combination of .25X.1 of .375X.1 inch magnets. The number can vary from as many as 3 or 4 large ones, to as little as one small one. This all depends on the caster's strength and skill.

I get my magnets at
http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=2&p=32065&cat=3,42363,42348&ap=1

Here is a pretty fair tutorial on how its done
http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagGS.html

When you order magnets, get a lot more than you think you will ever need. The magnets are cheap but the shipping is slow because they have to come by ground. Once you cast a magged reel, you'll want the rest of your magged. Then when your buddy tries one of your magged reels you have to do his too.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

i would go with what gundocter said, penn 4/0 or penn 4/0 wide are great reels you can get them off ebay fariely cheap. for casting i can cast my abu 7000 awsome and thats on an 6ft pole, i have a penn 4/0 on a 12ft AR, and a penn 6/0 on a AR. magging my reels is something i havent got around to but will sometime get around to it.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

gundoctor said:


> If you are casting and sharks are the target, here are the reels you should look at.
> 
> Penn: GS555, Jigmaster 505L(discontinued), Jigmaster 500L, GS545, 112HL (Senator3/0), II3HL (Senator 4/0), and 114HLW (Senator 4/0wide).
> 
> ...


Jeolybob,
Read gundoctors other 2 posts besides the 1 that I "Quoted",.... He is doing all He can to steer Ya in the right direction.
All 3 of His posts are correct and on the "Up & Up",... Listen to the Man.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Very happy with the info fellas, I called Cabellas and put in an order. The Senator looks like the reel for me. I also ordered a 209 from catfish connections, with the new bearings they might be great for catching reds and black drum in February. That way I have two rigs to play with. Thanks again fellas, very happy. Now all I have to do is figure out how to catch one. I have surf fished before but never for shark. Any good books on the subject.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Joelybob said:


> Very happy with the info fellas, I called Cabellas and put in an order. The Senator looks like the reel for me. I also ordered a 209 from catfish connections, with the new bearings they might be great for catching reds and black drum in February. That way I have two rigs to play with. Thanks again fellas, very happy. Now all I have to do is figure ou////t how to catch one. I have surf fished before but never for shark. Any good books on the subject.


The best way to learn, is hook up with someone that has more experience than you have and listen to them. A couple of trips to the beach with a experienced shark fisherman can expand your knowledge quite a bit. 
Another good source of info, is the same way you got the advice on reels. Asking questions on this and other sharkfishing message boards can yield a ton of knowledge. Remember, the only dumb question is the one you didn't ask.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Is that an invitation my good sir. I live right here in Houston, ya know. Only kidding, thanks for all the help. Lots a luck to everyone and happy hooking.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Joelybob said:


> Is that an invitation my good sir. I live right here in Houston, ya know. Only kidding, thanks for all the help. Lots a luck to everyone and happy hooking.


Name your poison. Gorda or HI. Day trip or over night.
Of course its customary for the newbie to buy the fuel and my old 4X4 burb loves to drink gas.

Pm me a phone # and we can get something cooked up.
Don't worry about not having your new reel yet, I've got a couple extra that you can use.

I think the last newbie I took sharking was Neverenough and that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## fishnfurlife (May 9, 2006)

Can you mag a 320 GTI or for that matter...how do you determine what reels you can mag?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

fishnfurlife said:


> Can you mag a 320 GTI or for that matter...how do you determine what reels you can mag?


You can mag any reel that has a metal spool. The less the spool weighs, the more effective the magnets will be. Spacing between the magnets and spool also have a direct bearing on how effective the magnets are. The closer the better.

BTW: The braking effect of the magnets doesn't depend on the metal being attracted by the magnet. It works because there is electrical currents that are generated in the spool that are trying to turn it the other way. The faster the spool is moving the stronger these currents and the more braking is generated.


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

For Casting I Like The Penn Jigmaster 500, Penn 3/0 And The 4/0. 

Also Have A Daiwa 50h On A 10ft American Rodsmith That Works Well On The Beach.

I Have Caught Sharks Up To 6 1/2 Ft On All These Reels.
Osoyakman


----------



## AddSalt (Sep 30, 2006)

I just picked up a like new condition 309 at a pawn shop the other day for $23. Might save you some money over new if you end up not liking the reel after a little fishing w/ it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I also use a Diawa 50 h for my beach/pier shark fishing rod. I haven't lost many battles ont his reel. Good Luck


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

*New to Surf Fishing For Sharks/ What reel to use*

If I were you before I made a purchase I would go to FTU and look and feel all of the different reels they have to offer. I purchased my Daiwa Sealine-x 30 SHV for $135.00. I have been pleased with it. I put it on a 7' Ugly Stick 20lbs-50lbs because I fish out of a Kayak. My biggest catch was a 5 1/2' Spinner Shark and a 43' Bull from the beach. It is well worth the money! 
Some times you can pick a good reel in their used section behind the check out counter. 
As for the guy who says he too big for a kayak, guess again Cobra makes a Fish & Dive, weight capacity-600lbs, plenty of room for al sort of gear.
Good luck on your shark fishing.

Monty

PS: I'm not sponsored by FTU, But I like doing business with them, because they have about anything you could want in the way of fishing gear.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Stop using old snapper boat reels for surf fishing guys. Get some decent casting reels like a Diawa SL30 or a Penn GS545 pop out the casting brakes and heave away.


----------



## mr.sharkytheshark (Nov 1, 2006)

if ur good at casting get a 4/0 or wide mabe even a 6/0 or 6 wide and drift

i deploy my bait by drifting with my 9/0


----------

